# Visitor Visa: "Must Not Arrive After Date"



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

Hi 

My parents have been granted Visitor Visa (600). 

*Grant Date: 17 Oct 2018
Must Not Arrive After: 17th April 2019
Length of Stay: 3 Months from date of each arrival.
Travel: Multiple*

From grant letter it looked simple that they can even arrive on 1st April 2019 and stay maximum up to 3 Months ( which is beyond 17th April).

However when I go to VEVO website it says Must Not Arrive After: 17th April 2019 & also it states that *Visa expiry Date: 17 April 2019*. Visa Expiry is usually last day in Australia?

Now bit confused & need your advise. Thanks


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

It means the visa will expire if the holder is not in Australia by that date (17th April).
They can enter on the 16th April and stay the 3 months the visa is giving

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

